# Kayak Plastic Life Span



## Snowhere (Feb 21, 2008)

Well if you are the type that feels they need to leave plastic on every rock in the river, the kayak will not last long. If you prefer riding over the water rather then all rocks, the boat can last a long, long time. Even back when I had a lot more time to kayak (before kids) I would have a boat for 5+ years before finally selling them off for a newer design. When you have something that works and is comfortable, it is tough to be convinced you have to shell out big $ just to have the latest shell. 

So it is all in how you treat the boats. I have a boat shed/house now. After I use whatever, one of 3 kayaks or the raft, I do not leave them outside in the sun. They all go back in the shed and I just stand them up on their tails, or suspend them from the ceiling in the case of the kayaks. No UV damage FTW!


----------



## Kendo (Jul 26, 2006)

i would tend to agree with your thought- 2 years seems a bit short... I am guessing that you probably are not doing alot of boofing... I would change brands on your next purchase.. I have split plastic kayaks but generally its a flaw with the mold not due to actual wear...


----------



## dasunluva (Oct 13, 2003)

One boat = One season


----------



## pbell (Oct 23, 2008)

Whatever it is, I am learning that the lifespan of a boat is shorter here in CO.


----------



## st2eelpot (Apr 15, 2008)

*boat life.*

I've got about 400 days on my Jackson Rocker, and I do a lot of rocky creeking. Still going fine.


----------



## El Flaco (Nov 5, 2003)

Season 5 on my green Nomad 8.5. And since I just saw 2 broken green Nomads the other weekend on CC of the Ark, I'm not taking season 6 for granted. But I damn sure got my money's worth.


----------



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

5 seasons on a nomad? Holy cow! I've averaged about 40 days on a creekboat before cracking it on the front range mank. My low point was about 20 days, but I made the mistake of taking my boat down the source. 

Colorado is the mank capital of the US. Get used to buying boats frequently, or get good at patching and welding.


----------



## El Flaco (Nov 5, 2003)

I know. I was having second thoughts about even typing it, because the jinx factor is so high. 

After at least 2-3 dozen Source runs I've sacrificed at least 3 paddles, but the boat is holding up better than I could have imagined. Now, given my sporadic seasons the last few seasons because of house moves and new babies, I sure don't have 400 days of on it. THAT'S impressive - as much from a boat durability standpoint as a sheer dedication to your sport. Figure a 3 year old model boat, 130 days a year? My god, man -do you work? (he says jealously):shock:.


----------



## KSC (Oct 22, 2003)

For class III to IV- use I would expect a kayak to last a long time. For creek boating one season if you're lucky seems to be standard around here unless you're willing to boat an Eskimo or Prijon. I'm sure there are few anomalies out there, but someone getting 400 days of creek boating around here is like someone driving their Ford pickup for 400,000 miles on the original engine.

Anyway, III to IV- is another story and you should be getting many years. My EZG seems to just keep going despite abusing it whenever I take it out including low water black rock runs on clear creek. I think it's just that lower speed impacts aren't as big a deal. Also I think there's a conspiracy amongst creekboat manufacturers to force kayakers to constantly replace their boats.


----------



## st2eelpot (Apr 15, 2008)

No real job anyway. I work as a kayaker, and by no means are all those days around here (CO creeking, TN and NC creeking, as well as plenty of runs on stuff like Cataract w/ big water and no rocks). I am about to be on the 3rd seat for the boat since part of it keeps breaking...


----------



## cdw (Mar 28, 2005)

1st Rockit = 500 days of creeking

2nd Rockit (pre-used) 100 days and counting.

HTP is the shiznit, that being said Prijon and Eskimo are the only companies I know are using it, everyone else seems to be making 1-season boats (at least in CO mank use). Fluid says they are making heavier layups which I might be trying out, but Jackson, Liquid Logic, Dagger, Pyrannah are all crackin' like eggs in a diner. I have seen fewer Riot, & Dragorossi boats so I've seen fewer of them cracked. I've seen fewer cracks in Bliss-Stick and Wavesport than the other rotomolders.

Not sure what the deal is with open boats.


----------

